# Tired of the Captain Morgan



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Put this together to stop having to close the lid and hold down with my foot to remove flounder from my gigg. Only took a piece of half inch poly board and a 4 foot stick of 1 inch angle aluminum. The hardware is stainless. I'll let you know how it works soon. Cost is about $20.00


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome idea!!!!Looks like it will work perfectly keep us tuned in:blink:...


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

nice bit of ingenuity there! let us know how that works, seems like a neat idea


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool idea, let us know how it works out. The inner edges of my coolers are all chewed from doing the Captain Morgan with all thread gigs.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks great. For $20 seems like a good deal. Does that include shipping costs?
What kind of warranty?








j/k thanks for sharing


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Doug @ B&D Welding and I put this together last year. It works VERY 
Well.

You need to install these corner chocks to hold the cooler in place and hold it down also.

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+9611

You can get it at Academy Sports in P'Cola.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*corner chocks*

Evening XSHARK
What to the tie-down straps connect to? Couldn't tell from the picture and your right it will need to be secured to be able to pull against. If I could cut metal like that it would be the way to go.I'm hoping the lips on the angle will help in getting them off.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Those corner chocks screw down to the deck. The strap hooks to the chocks and to that little loop in the middle of the handles on the cooler.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Bama, if you haven't already make sure to hit those bolts going through the ice chest with a good dose of silicon. It don't take long to get some water sloshing around in the cavity of the ice chest. Been there, done that.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thanks Rook*

Will Do/ havn't thought of that.


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

Great set up guys. I'll have to show this one to my fishing partner (we use his cooler) and see what he thinks. It is definitely work to get the flounder off the gigs using our cooler (double lid that opens to either side on the top). Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Worker Even Better Than Expected*

Tried the cooler Friday night and it was awesome, Gigged the fish and slid them between the aluminum wings and they held perfectly.
Very simple to pull off the gigg. Gigged a limit at DI under windy, poor water conditions. The fish were average runiing between 14 and 16 inches, no doormats but alot of 12 inch fish and smaller. Fish were scattered and in my opinion they are here.
Good Fishing
bamafan611


----------

